# Type Of Router Cutters To make Mouldings



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,
Which cutters could I use to make these mouldings and method of doing?
Cheers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Peter, each piece requires a different bit. I suggest you take a look at the Trend site or MLCS to see what these bits cost.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Peter, the fluting that wide can't be done wit a router bit unless you can find one that will leave a 1/8" flat at the bottom with a 1/8" radius curve plunge type bits similar to this one but much smaller Bosch 85470M Roundover Router Bit Plunge Cut 1 2" Shank | eBay. It is more likely done with this tool using the middle bit at the top Sears Craftsman Bench Radial Saw Molding Head Set 9 3200 | eBay . I used one of these making my mantle. There is a cove cutting bit that I used to make the wide cove at the top of mine by making 2 passes. I also had an old set from Sears for making crown moldings which I used some and which would be very hard to find anymore. Since then I have purchased this set Cmt 800.523.11 7-piece Crown Molding 1/2-inch Shank: Amazon.ca: Tools & Building Supplies which would have made the job easier as well as having given me more opportunities with making moldings but, as you can see, at a price. This is why I suggested earlier that you may want to work with a wood that you can buy moldings for. Unless you can use the tooling you need later for other projects then it may not be cost effective to make your own.

As for the beads with a router, this is the best you will do for a router bit Triple Bead Column Molding Router Bit 16159 | eBay . It will make 3 beads and if you rotate the piece, it will make 3 more for the other side. It won't leave a flat raised portion in the middle like you show unless you join two fluted boards to a center section. For my columns I used a round nose bit and made stopped grooves, 3 per column, with the middle groove higher and lower than the other 2. Very easy to do. My offer for detailed help still stands.


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Peter,

I'd even go a step further than Mike, and say, that the mouldings you showed, probably all are made by a combination of multiple router bits in subsequent passes and different offsets.
In the same way, in "old" times, mouldings have been made by using a (manual) combination planer

Martin


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Several of these were most likely not cut with a router, but a shaper. A shaper is higher HP unit with a cutting head that is held at both top and bottom to withstand the higher strain. Refer to the on-line Grizzly catalog for shaper profiles (as a reference). You may also wish to contact Houston Hardwoods to see if they can provide some of the harder to make pieces (or some other Mill/Lumber yard) unless you want to build these up from several sections. They also maintain a rather complete line of moldings. I do realize you are in the UK, and I am sure you already know of your local suppliers and mills.

Houston Hardwoods
4910 West 34th Street
Houston, TX 77092
Phone: 713-686-6176
or 1-800-606-6176
Fax: 713-686-3217 

Best Luck - Baker


----------



## Roloff (Jan 30, 2009)

*Check out Magic Molder*

This unit got good reviews when it came out (years ago); it still looks viable and is more affordable than the CMT molding head. Basically, you use your table saw to drive it and it has replaceable cutters. 

Magic Molder Home


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Mike said:


> Peter, each piece requires a different bit. I suggest you take a look at the Trend site or MLCS to see what these bits cost.


OK Mike thanks.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Peter, the fluting that wide can't be done wit a router bit unless you can find one that will leave a 1/8" flat at the bottom with a 1/8" radius curve plunge type bits similar to this one but much smaller Bosch 85470M Roundover Router Bit Plunge Cut 1 2" Shank | eBay. It is more likely done with this tool using the middle bit at the top Sears Craftsman Bench Radial Saw Molding Head Set 9 3200 | eBay . I used one of these making my mantle. There is a cove cutting bit that I used to make the wide cove at the top of mine by making 2 passes. I also had an old set from Sears for making crown moldings which I used some and which would be very hard to find anymore. Since then I have purchased this set Cmt 800.523.11 7-piece Crown Molding 1/2-inch Shank: Amazon.ca: Tools & Building Supplies which would have made the job easier as well as having given me more opportunities with making moldings but, as you can see, at a price. This is why I suggested earlier that you may want to work with a wood that you can buy moldings for. Unless you can use the tooling you need later for other projects then it may not be cost effective to make your own.
> 
> As for the beads with a router, this is the best you will do for a router bit Triple Bead Column Molding Router Bit 16159 | eBay . It will make 3 beads and if you rotate the piece, it will make 3 more for the other side. It won't leave a flat raised portion in the middle like you show unless you join two fluted boards to a center section. For my columns I used a round nose bit and made stopped grooves, 3 per column, with the middle groove higher and lower than the other 2. Very easy to do. My offer for detailed help still stands.


OK thanks Buddy I appreciate the offer. Will probably PM you in day or so.
Cheers.
Peter.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

rwbaker said:


> Several of these were most likely not cut with a router, but a shaper. A shaper is higher HP unit with a cutting head that is held at both top and bottom to withstand the higher strain. Refer to the on-line Grizzly catalog for shaper profiles (as a reference). You may also wish to contact Houston Hardwoods to see if they can provide some of the harder to make pieces (or some other Mill/Lumber yard) unless you want to build these up from several sections. They also maintain a rather complete line of moldings. I do realize you are in the UK, and I am sure you already know of your local suppliers and mills.
> 
> Houston Hardwoods
> 4910 West 34th Street
> ...


Hi again Baker, yes I thought that might have been the case. Unless I can make multiple passes with a router cutter.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Regards Martins reply,

" 
I'd even go a step further than Mike, and say, that the mouldings you showed, probably all are made by a combination of multiple router bits in subsequent passes and different offsets.
In the same way, in "old" times, mouldings have been made by using a (manual) combination planer "

Has anyone got any idea what router bits I could combine to get the required result.
Thanks.


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Roloff said:


> This unit got good reviews when it came out (years ago); it still looks viable and is more affordable than the CMT molding head. Basically, you use your table saw to drive it and it has replaceable cutters.
> 
> Magic Molder Home


Interesting.


----------



## MartinW (Jun 26, 2013)

Peter,

based on your left most picture in your initial update:

O-6007 is just a simple small roundover bit (from upper and lower side)
O-020 is likely a special bead bit - one groove = one pass - makes for quite some passes needed
O-745 - I'd give it a try with a small and big one of those bits, that leave a half round convex form, and perhaps a small roundover for the top corner. The slightly concave form in the middle might perhaps be achieved with a bit that's slightly rounded over, used at a roughly 30° angle clockwise.
O-724 - could perhaps be made with a big roundover bit at 45° counterclockwise, and a small of those bits leaving a half round convex form.
O-610 might be achieved with a vertical ovolo bit and a quarter-round chamfer (taking a quarter round part away)

Please pardon me for not knowing all of the precise bit types and names - but I think you can see what I mean.
The idea is to break up the complex form into multiple simpler ones

And I know I have seen a similar approach being used on woodgears.ca page - just can't find it at the moment

Edit: Just found it: here

Martin


----------

